# Cello piece for a "soundtrack" ...?



## Frei aber froh (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,

I'm currently writing a novel about a few teenage music students, and just because it helps me write better, I make "soundtracks" for the book like a movie. It helps me get into the mood. Does anyone have a piece for cello with a very similar mood as Rachmaninoff's second piano concerto? Another good example of what emotion I'm looking for is the Romance from Shostakovich's Gadfly Suite. Thanks.


----------



## yoed (Feb 21, 2013)

you might want to listen to my cello album of my original compositions "suspended hours"
i was influenced allot from Bartok and Shostakovich but also Jimi Hendrix
would love to hear your feedback
thanks
yoed
those are the links:
http://yoednir.bandcamp.com/album/suspended-hours

youtube: full album:
http://goo.gl/1j4pC


----------

